# OT Opening a store



## BertMor (Sep 24, 2012)

First my apologies, I know this is in the wrong place, but i wanted to hit up everybody as efficiently as possible. I'm sorry Dave

Secon, many of you may not know me, others may remember me. I'm Bert an (now) ex chef in FL. Been here for at least 6 years. Been away for a while working on other stuff. I'm back for a bit to ask everybody's help. I am opening a retail store called BuY All American. It features only American made products, initially I am focusing on housewares (linens, tapestry's other little goodies for the house) and DUH! Kitchenware. I'm looking for a supplier of quality kitchen cutlery that is American made but that I can retail @ $40 - $80. No Cutco please. Only decent product I know of is Lamson. I will carry them if I have to, but I would love a second line or a better line that meets my criterea.

Any one have any ideas?

Also if yoy know of any cool American made products, by all means let me know, I might be able to use them.

Moderators please move this to the most apropriate place with my sincerest apologies


----------



## wsfarrell (Sep 24, 2012)

Warther Cutlery might be worth a look. "An American Family Tradition Since 1902." Don't know if they wholesale or not.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 24, 2012)

www.americansworking.com


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 24, 2012)

I did a Thread a few months ago asking about the same question http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5582-MADE-IN-THE-U-S-A?highlight= Hope this helps, got some really interesting answers.

Also I used http://www.madeinusa.org/nav.cgi?data/kitc when looking around.


----------



## zitangy (Sep 24, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> www.americansworking.com



http://www.americansworking.com/kitchen.html

scroll till you see kitchen knives

good luck

rgds
D


----------



## barramonday (Sep 24, 2012)

Best of luck with the store Bert!


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 25, 2012)

Where in fl will this be? Just curious I'd check it out if its near me good luck!!


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 25, 2012)

This was an idea I had several years ago but was clueless how to get it off the ground. Best of.luck to you.

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 25, 2012)

Old Hickory. But they are soft, and don't have a chef's knife. But they are good old 54 RC American Made 1095.


----------



## BertMor (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Dexter!? :doublebanghead: How did I forget them? Especially since my basic working knife for many years was a Dexter Connoisseur. I am thinking about Walther but i think they are too expensive, but Ihaven't decided for sure.


----------



## BertMor (Sep 30, 2012)

Jgraef, sorry I didn't answer you. Its in SoFl, Pompona Bch to be exact. More info to follow as i get to open. What other cool american made products can I offer? ideas welcome.

OH who used to make those wooden magnetic knife strips to hang knives on the wall. I would love to carry those!


----------



## zitangy (Oct 2, 2012)

BertMor said:


> Jgraef, sorry I didn't answer you. Its in SoFl, Pompona Bch to be exact. More info to follow as i get to open. What other cool american made products can I offer? ideas welcome.
> 
> OH who used to make those wooden magnetic knife strips to hang knives on the wall. I would love to carry those!




Should check out http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html . Very reasonably priced adn excellent workmanship

rgds
D


----------

